# from app.com



## flatfish (Nov 14, 2002)

http://fishing.injersey.com/sports/fishing/story/0,20939,963114,00.html


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings flatfish!

Truly the "fish of a lifetime". I'm betting Hudson strain. I wonder if anybody is doing any studies in north Jersey? Ruetgers is supposed to expand their striper study, but that's years away. It would be nice to get DNA tags on these fish....


----------

